
CanvasKit – A WASM Version of Skia's Canvas API - iddan
https://www.npmjs.com/package/canvaskit-wasm
======
alanz1223
What does this allow you to do?

~~~
DarkStar851
I'm not sure about other applications, but headless Canvas with Node is pretty
nice. There are some other libs that do the same thing (that one goal at
least) but this one looks tidier to use.

